# The Book Fish



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 4, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/john-frith-14602/

I was reading about Jeremiah Dyke and there is a fast sermon he preached in 1628 that touched upon an anecdote that is recounted in the thread above. I thought it was worth mentioning again. 

The story is recapped here: Vox Piscis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> _Vox Pisces, or The Book-Fish, contayning three treatises which were found in the belly of a cod-fish in Cambridge market, on Midsummer Eve last_. is a book published in 1627 with a very unusual origin.
> 
> The original text of the work was found in the belly of a fish. On June 23, 1626, scholar and theologian Dr. Joseph Mede (or Mead) of Christ's College, Cambridge, was walking through Cambridge's market, when a fishwife found a small sextodecimo book wrapped in sailcloth inside the stomach of a codfish caught at King's Lynn.
> 
> ...



Wilson's Almanac free daily ezine | Strange tale of the Book-Fish | Vox piscis ichthiobibliophage Book Fish King's Lynn Cambridge fortean Dr Joseph Mede book-eating fish Protestant John Frith


----------

